# Another?



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah! Another! Acrylic tank! 

Couldn't resist the multiple compartments!  Gotta buy it! 

Gotta love the compact design!!!   

Another genius shrimp tank in the making!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I saw that tank for sale and almost bought it... good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

randy said:


> I saw that tank for sale and almost bought it... good luck and let us know how it goes.


You should've brought it!!!!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Almost did... just wasn't sure if the cut outs on the dividers are too big to block baby shrimps from going through. And the fact I ran out the space in the basement already.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

randy said:


> Almost did... just wasn't sure if the cut outs on the dividers are too big to block baby shrimps from going through. And the fact I ran out the space in the basement already.


buy a bigger house. problem solved. lol


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

chinamon said:


> buy a bigger house. problem solved. lol


Thought about it, but how am I going to move the tanks.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

randy said:


> Thought about it, but how am I going to move the tanks.


thats what we're here for


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I'll remember your offer, you better pray I don't win a lottery lol


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

randy said:


> I'll remember your offer, you better pray I don't win a lottery lol


haha dont worry. i already called a guy who knows a guy and made sure that you never win any lottery.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

After a good wash, there are some scratches on the bottom, some hair pins scratches on the side (they can be buff out) and the center piece is not removable. 

Other than that, it have removable top and holes for my lily pipe to fit thru.

The tank is 36" L x 12.5" W x 12.5" H

It looks pretty good for $100  and the tank was made by John (Jkhuu) too xD


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I would've bought it but I didn't like that the center wasn't removable. I would be nice with 3 equal sections.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

matti2uude said:


> I would've bought it but I didn't like that the center wasn't removable. I would be nice with 3 equal sections.


I guess the center was glued in place to add more support for the tank. What I didn't like was the plumbing. It's functional but not very pleasant to the eyes. But a great tank I believe it is.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

randy said:


> I guess the center was glued in place to add more support for the tank. What I didn't like was the plumbing. It's functional but not very pleasant to the eyes. But a great tank I believe it is.


yes, it's for additional support ^^

The holes on the top is good for attaching air hose to individual sponge filter and I am going to modify them ^^


----------

